

From: David Vincenzetti, Hacking Team, to list@hackingteam.it - username
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/36131abce0a084c655a5

======
username
Raw to avoid horizontal scrolling:

[https://gist.githubusercontent.com/anonymous/36131abce0a084c...](https://gist.githubusercontent.com/anonymous/36131abce0a084c655a5/raw/f1c0339f2a7a10097b6aabd71377ca0ae5bee4e7/gistfile1.txt)

